# Another Newbie here!



## kmrollo (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi all, just got started about a month ago, Kato n scale, have lots of track stated with a 3x5 and added on a 3x3 so i basically have an L shape, was wondering a good site to learn about track wiring, or i suppose its on here somewhere...thanks for adding me.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Kmrollo, there are people on here who can answer just about any electrical question you may have. Two of the best are DonR and Gunrunnerjohn. The best places to look and post questions are the Beginner Q&A Forum, the DCC Forum, and the Technical Model Train Forum.

Look through those forums and see some of the drawings and pictures that other modelers have posted. There's amazing info in them!

If you don't find what you need in there, just google model train wiring, and you'll get links to all sorts of articles.

Welcome to the Model Train Forum. I'm in N-scale too. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## kmrollo (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you Fire21


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Welcome*



kmrollo said:


> Hi all, just got started about a month ago, Kato n scale, have lots of track stated with a 3x5 and added on a 3x3 so i basically have an L shape, was wondering a good site to learn about track wiring, or i suppose its on here somewhere...thanks for adding me.


kmrollo;

Welcome to the forum. Feel free to ask whatever you wish. Do you have a question about wiring? The two main electrical systems for controlling model trains are DC (Direct Current) and DCC ( digital Command Control). Neither is complicated for a small layout.
If you are using DCC it may be as simple as two wires from the controller to the track.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

To wire a small layout such as you suggest you
will need only a pair of wires from your Power
Pack (DC) or controller (DCC). Connect that to
the track at each 'end' of your layout. Use color
coded wires, we suggest red for the right rail and
black for the left. 

That's all there is to wiring the track. Your turnouts
should come with specific instructions, if not, let us
know what make turnout and the type of point
motor you will be using and we can help.

If you will be lighting buildings and such use the
Accessories terminals on your DC power pack. You'll
need to use a separate power supply if you have
a DCC controller. Many of us use obsolete
wall warts. Each is marked with it's output voltage.
You'll need something near 10 or 12 volts.

Don


----------



## kmrollo (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you DonR, im going to use #6 Kato turnouts as i've been told from my local hobby shop guy to stay away from #4...im also going to purchase the Kato V1 passing slide which comes with 2 #6 turnouts and power switches.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome KMROLLO go to have you here.
Mike


----------

